

HTC Sense Pushes Minimalism too far - hanifbbz
http://user.wordpress.com/2013/12/07/htc-sense-pushes-minimalism-too-far/

======
hanifbbz
There are other things that changed with the latest version of HTC Sense. I
really liked when you could hold an icon in the program list and create a
shortcut. Now with the new HTC Sense you have to drag it all the way up the
screen and drop it on "Create shortcut" button. I dropped the phone a couple
of times doing that too.

